# Brand New Mossberg 500!!!



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bought this Mossberg 500 20 gauge (wood model not the synthetic model) 1.5 weeks ago and now I want to go back to an O/U type of shotgun. It only has exactly 1 box of shells through the gun. The pump action works great and the gun is in showroom condition(still in the original cardboard box i bought it in). Comes with IC, M and Full choke tubes. 

Asking $290 OBO and will consider trades for other 12 gauge shotguns. 

PM me for pictures or if you have any questions. Located in Southern Utah


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Honestly, I would take less than $290, shot me an offer if you're interested


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump


----------

